# Grow One!



## Rad

Anyone growing a stick? I've started working with a couple of seedlings, now saplings.
I'm in the process of shaping them the way I want them.

I'll get some pics soon -- anyone else doing it? If so, what are you doing?


----------



## cobalt

looking forward to seeing those

going on a walk round some local woods to see what i can harvest , but it dosnt present the challenge like growing your own .

what saplings are they , how long do you think it will take you?

Its certainly different


----------



## Rad

cobalt said:


> looking forward to seeing those
> going on a walk round some local woods to see what i can harvest , but it dosnt present the challenge like growing your own .
> what saplings are they , how long do you think it will take you?
> Its certainly different


I think at least 2 or 3 years -- cherry, honey locust, maple, some sort of cotton wood (I think).


----------



## cobalt

thats going to be very worth while project long term ,but its something else to grow your own,lucky man to have the space tell us how its going from time to time and post some pics , no idea what honey mlocust looks like .

Never heard of anyone doing that but like the idea

Its to easy to go to the woods and get them you should be able to shape them whilst growing and even put a twist in the shank ,whatever you do this is some thing worth following even if it takes a few years


----------



## CV3

That will be great source for you Rad. Like cobalt go out looking for sticks when I can. I do have some trees in my yard I have harvested some sticks from. Oak , Dogwood, and Crape myrtle. I have a good size Dogwood tree that is dying on the side of my house I hope to take down this fall and there will be a number of great stick coming from it.


----------



## Rad

CV3 said:


> That will be great source for you Rad. Like cobalt go out looking for sticks when I can. I do have some trees in my yard I have harvested some sticks from. Oak , Dogwood, and Crape myrtle. I have a good size Dogwood tree that is dying on the side of my house I hope to take down this fall and there will be a number of great stick coming from it.


I'm just playing around with ideas! I have a lot of resource when it comes to sticks! We own 51 acre of farm and woods -- what I lack right now is TIME!


----------



## CV3

[I'm just playing around with ideas! I have a lot of resource when it comes to sticks! We own 51 acre of farm and woods -- what I lack right now is TIME! [/quote]

It is the possible ability to influence the shape that makes it a interesting project. I hope you well share a picture now then, would like to see the progress.


----------



## CAS14

Glad you didn't say "grow a pair" Rad! :thumbsu:

Almost two years ago, I planted a Prunus Spinosa sapling, about 18 inches tall. It has survived two winters, and is now (without going out to look) perhaps double that height. I see no signs of its supposed invasive nature, no more shooting up from the roots as yet. We shall see whether I live long enough to be able to harvest my own blackthorn.

Vance


----------



## Rad

CAS14 said:


> Glad you didn't say "grow a pair" Rad! :thumbsu:
> 
> Almost two years ago, I planted a Prunus Spinosa sapling, about 18 inches tall. It has survived two winters, and is now (without going out to look) perhaps double that height. I see no signs of its supposed invasive nature, no more shooting up from the roots as yet. We shall see whether I live long enough to be able to harvest my own blackthorn.
> 
> Vance


Yeh -- I was careful about my wording! LOL! 
I remember you planting the blackthorn -- I was wondering how that was going! Good to hear from you!


----------



## vanderstock

Does anyone know if bebb willow will grow in Central NY? I have access to 70 acres part of which is wetlands, sounds perfect for Bebb ( Diamond) WIllow.

Any idea where I might purchase Bebb Willow cuttings?cuttings?

Thanks

MY only concern is the property is overpopulated with deer and I am afraid they will eat whatever I plant.

1


----------



## Rad

I've never seen it in the Northern US -- I could be wrong, I would love to grow some!


----------



## yaxley

If I were younger I'd consider planting a few trees, but probably too old to see them harvested. However I do live in an area of rapid growth for trees.


----------



## Rad

yaxley said:


> If I were younger I'd consider planting a few trees, but probably too old to see them harvested. However I do live in an area of rapid growth for trees.


Yes I hear you on the too old stuff -- unless they are really fast growing ..........


----------



## vanderstock

I have been researching Bebb Willow on goggle and the USDA states this:

Distribution: Bebb willow range from Alaska south 
to British Columbia to east Newfoundland and in 
northeast United States and upper mid-western 
United States.

Central NY is part of the northeast so it should grow there. My brother lives on 70 acres in a very rural farming area between Rochester and Syracuse.
The property has been in our family for over 60 years, I spent a great deal of time there when I was a child and teen.
I may have walked right past bebb willow a million times an not known what it was.

According to google bebb willow grows fast and then dies. I am still searching for a source of cuttings. It might be worth a try if I can find a source.


----------



## vanderstock

Attached is a photo of a Bebb Willow. It is an ugly little bush, now I understand why the nurseries do not have cuttings. Who would want that in there yard?

Like most willows is is a fast grower so planting some cuttings might work well ( if the deer don't eat them all)


----------



## Rad

I stand corrected Vanderstock! Good luck on your search -- keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## vanderstock

After a bit more research I uncovered some more facts. Bebb willow grows in almost every county in NY state including my brothers county. I would not be surprised if I find some on my next visit to him. There are 2 species of Salix which grow in NY state that are susceptible to the fungus. Bebb willow ( Salix Bebbiana) nicknamed Diamond willow for the diamond shape damage caused by a fungus The other is Salix Discolor nicknamed Pussy Willow.

That makes me wonder about the shape of the damage caused to it by the fungus...


----------



## Steve R.

The thought occurred that if planting a sapling was out of the question due to limitations of either time and/or patience, maybe a felling was in order.
As destructive an act as some may find this, if a larger tree (say about 8' or so) were cut (or at least hard pruned) it may sucker from the roots with enough stored energy to cause accelerated growth.
A viable option, perhaps?


----------



## vanderstock

That's a good idea Steve but I would need access to one I could whack..  I live in south Florida and I'm pretty sure there is no diamond willow around here.

I plan on visiting my brother in the spring of 2015, my research is a bit early but it never hurts to check things out.

I see you are from NY, have you ever seen any Beeb willow growing in your area? There may very well be some on my brothers farm, up until a few weeks ago I had no idea such a plant even existed..

I did manage to find a source for containerized Beeb willow but they are not cheap. $1.50 for a ten ounce containerized plant ( out of stock), 8 bucks for a 1 gallon.

I have read they are very easy to grow from cuttings, that would be the way to go.

Here is a link to that site:

http://shop.plantsofthewild.com/SALIX-BEBBIANA-Bebbs-Willow-10-cubic-inch-10SABE.htm

If all else fails I could always plant some pussy willow, who knows where that might lead...


----------



## cobalt

Know nothing about the plant but growing your own seems a long term project.Do you wnat it for the the pattern on the shank?

If you want to grow your own surely a fast growing plant would be better, such as hazel even that would take 6 years before you could harvest them providing of course the conditions are right .But once estblished it would provide a continual supply and it grows straight.


----------



## vanderstock

I'm just looking into the future. My brother has done nothing with the property in 30 years. Had he planted some Christmas trees 30 years ago he would be wealthy.

I will hunt for bebb willow when I visit him this spring, it may very well be there.

There are plenty of trees in S florida which would make good sticks.

I have a 30 year old Rosewood tree in my front yard which I plan to cut back in the next 2 weeks. I see a bunch of potential sticks in the canopy.

Rosewood is stringy and strong, it is also pretty. Should make some nice sticks.


----------



## MJC4

Rosewood is a beautiful and durable wood. I have a 40 year old folding KA-BAR knife with a rosewood handle. It still is as beautiful and functional as the day I paid $20 for it ( a hefty some for a youngster) at the local hardware store. That kind of quality and craftsmanship is sorely lacking in todays world, but I digress. Wish I had some rosewood around here to work with!

Mark


----------



## vanderstock

I am going to be throwing away a very large quantity of rosewood. The limb I need to take remove begins at about a 14" diameter and is at least 30 feet long with lots of branches.

I'd be more than happy to ship some to anyone who is willing to pay the shipping costs. I'll have sticks and lots of logs.

I can also make slabs with the chainsaw. The rosewood will be wet so shipping may not be cheap.

Rosewood "bleeds" when you cut it, I'll post some pics.

My next bulk trash pickup is Oct 7, I'll start cutting on Oct 4 as I am old and prefer to take my time.


----------



## cobalt

good luck with the tree ,watch out with that chainsaw deadly things


----------



## vanderstock

cobalt said:


> good luck with the tree ,watch out with that chainsaw deadly things


Thanksl I started using a chain saw when I was 12 so I'm pretty safe. but you are right they can be deadly.

2 of the fellows I grew up with were indirectly killed by chainsaws. They both went into the woods ( by themselves) and were logging.

A really stupid thing to do, in both cases the tree they were felling spun and fell on them. With no help they both died.

A 60 foot maple tree weighs several tons, if it caches you you're not going anywhere.


----------



## yaxley

> A really stupid thing to do, in both cases the tree they were felling spun and fell on them.


I consider myself very lucky because when we lived in upstate NY, I cut a basswood tree down. As it started to fall prematurely I ran from it but slipped on the wet grass, but did make it far enough away that I only caught a few branches. Quickly learned respect for trees.


----------



## vanderstock

Yaxley

You were very very lucky. Hopefully you had someone with you. Back in the 60s and 70s we heated with wood. We had were about 35 acres of deep woods on our property.

My Dad and I cut trees for firewood a couple of days a week in the summer and fall. Our house was built in 1900 and it was not very fuel efficient. We needed lots of wood to make it through the winter.

Back then there were no cell phones so if you were by yourself and something happened you were out of luck.

MY buddies injuries were not the cause of their deaths, they both died from shock and exposure. I have to admit that I was as arrogant and cocky as both my buddies but after those 2 accidents I never went out to fell a tree without taking someone with me.

When that big piece of meat starts moving it has a mind of its own and there is no convincing him to change his mind.

I always planned 2 escape routes just in case the tree decided to take his revenge on me for cutting him down.

If you have someone with you they can cut the tree off of you, if you're by yourself and a tree catches you you may have bought the farm.


----------



## yaxley

> You were very very lucky. Hopefully you had someone with you.


 Yes, I was lucky and my wife was with me. I'm a lot more cautious now.


----------



## agedperfection

Read my post titled American Beech. Mine I am working with are in the local woods. I had a few twisted ones that someone else was was :startle: watching and got before me. OH WELL.


----------



## Rad

agedperfection said:


> Read my post titled American Beech. Mine I am working with are in the local woods. I had a few twisted ones that someone else was was :startle: watching and got before me. OH WELL.


Bummer on being out hunted!


----------



## agedperfection

Yes I actually don't own any wooded land except a very thin strip with some Mayberry and sassafras, maple, and red oak.


----------



## Rad

I promised some pictures ---- Keep in mind that these are just experiments:

Tied a knot in this one when it was just a little sapling about a year ago --

















This one I wrapped with a copper wire -- next time I'll try a bigger rope --









This one is off a black cherry tree --


----------



## firie000

I have a wisteria that grow some pretty straight sticks. Not big enough to use of coursebut I reckon that putting in a wisteria and training and pruning the trunk would

result in an excellent shank. Wisteria grow pretty fast. Just a theory . It's something I have been thinking about doing.

Mick


----------



## Rad

You mean using it to wrap around a tree?


----------



## firie000

No. Plant a new wisteria and train it to grow straight (eg next to a garden stake). Keep pruning off the shoots so that the single trunk remains. I'm sure it would work.

Training the main trunk around around a stake to create a twisted shank might work too.


----------



## Rad

Interesting -- if you try it make sure you share pics!


----------



## firie000

Not quite what I had in mind re wisteria ....but...

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68218


----------



## Rad

Cool -- reminds me of the old children's tale of the crooked man with the crooked stick ........


----------



## Sean

Great looking stick. I'm wondering if the stick I have that looks very similar is wisteria as well? I originally thought due to its shape it was a corkscrew willow piece but where I found it by the side of the road amongst some other discarded prunings it would make sense it could be wisteria since its a more common property plant.

I know diamond willow grows like a weed up in Fairbanks, Alaska and northern Alberta. I'm going to start working on some I've aquired.

Sean


----------



## Rustic Dave

I make my rustic style hiking and walking stick from Douglasfir saplings. I started in earnest about two years ago when the BLM land adjacent to our home was "treated", cutting down the dead Ponderosa Pine and hauling them away, but leaving hundreds of Dougfirs saplings as slash. I collected a few, but didn't have the knowledge to pick to pick up more than a few, many of which were not good sticks and have since dried out way too much.

I have many young trees on the property since the beetles thinned out my Ponderosa Pines over the last few years. I usually look for the best sticks in the middle of a large clump, thinning out the clump and getting some nice straight saplings without too much taper. But my favorite walking sticks have a nice curve to them that favors my walking style...and these were found by accident.

So, now that I have figured out what I consider a proper candidate for a walking stick, I've started "training" some young trees for future use, maybe usable in a few years. And I've just come across the method of "coppicing" trees to produce perhaps even more sticks, even faster.
http://www.walking-canes.net/gripcane-rusticshaft-1-3.aspx

Last year I topped a tree for a Christmas tree, as it was blocking our view up the hill. I left enough bottom to grow a bush. That "bush" has gone gang busters, growing up two very nice curvy shoots. I have lots of trees that need thinning, so maybe now I'll be creating hiking sticks from the tops of larger saplings, and gaining the coppicing shoots from the short trunks!


----------



## Rad

I've seen that happen with several different kinds of trees -- it makes for great stick growing!


----------



## firie000

I have recently planted hazel. Still a long way to go. Pictures attached.

We live on the coast with a very mild climate. I have planted more up on the Southern Highlands (Google Robertson, NSW if you are interested)

which has a more English climate.

Note the coloured tags. You need to plant different species together to pollinate if you want nuts.

Cheers

Mick


----------



## cobalt

It wont take to long for those to thicken up.so good luck with them

Dont forget to cut the nip the top out of the lead branch when its at a decent height.it will encourage side shoots and a healther plant.

I have acces to a few hundred hazel trees which havnt been copiced which is a ashame . If there not coppiced they will die. so there is potenal for hundreds of shanks from just one of the areas and know of 4 differnt sites each having a large amount of hazel.

i will be going cutting soon and on the look out for natural thumb sticks from hazel.

A friend also promised to bring me some chestnut which is a favorite of mine lovely rich brown coloured bark and when coated with danish oil the sheen is great.


----------



## Rad

Growing them is kind-of-fun!


----------



## firie000

Some great info from the replies - especially about coppicing.

Cobalt can you explain the is a bit further I don't really get it?

*Don't forget to cut the nip the top out of the lead branch when its at a decent height.it will encourage side shoots and a healthier plant.*

Rustic keep us posted on the douglas fir. Are they fast growing?


----------



## firie000

I have planted a Chinese wisteria. We'll see how it goes. Pics below.

I have cut it back completely.


----------



## gdenby

Most plants have a concentration of growth hormone in the tip of the stalk. If that is lopped off, most plants will then begin to grow from the side branches. From what I've read, there are lots of variations in the growth habit of different species. A few should not be topped off unless one wants a permanently stunted plant.


----------



## cobalt

most hazel needs coppicing evrey 6 years at least.

If you pinch out the lead top when its at the hiegth you want it will do a couple of things

1 it will form a natural thumb stick shape which arnt that easy to find

2 It will send out more side shoots for you to cut in future

If you want to thicken most plants nip out the top of it.

The plant will be heathlyer for it it opens up the middle of the tree lets in more light and helps to keep the plant heathy.

You should always do this with fruit treas anyway.

Just make sure you get the height 1st before you do it better to be to long than to short.

As for you wistera sorry dont know much about it


----------



## Rad

You are right Gdenby! Only certain trees benefit from lopping them off -- and I don't have to many of those!


----------



## cobalt

hazel will grow better if coppiced cant vouch for other trees.

Hazel is used a lot in green woodworking ideal material for making screens from,.for the garden its cheap and easy to use.if you harvest it yourself.The screens do last a long time without any treatment.

If you dont harvest it it will die when around 15years old so i am told.


----------

